
Flooding in Europe - The Big Picture  - wglb
http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2013/06/flooding_in_europe.html
======
jussij
> The Danube River reached its highest level in 500 years.

Yet the world seems sure there is no chance we are witnessing some sort of
human induced climate change (or at least that seems to be the opinion here is
Australia)?

The climate change sceptics say it's only natural variations in climate,
nothing to worry about.

The thing I never understand is, if I'm wrong and the climate change turns out
to be natural, the worst that can happen is we end up with a cleaner world and
in any case we still have to deal with a naturally changing climate.

But if the climate sceptic (wins the debate yet) is wrong, we end up doing
nothing and the planet suffers decades of man induced suffering and misery, as
we desperately try to fix the issue we ignored for far too many years :(

